# Applet und package Struktur?



## Mörketid (3. Jun 2006)

hi, ich wollte gerade mein applet packen und es testen. allerdings kommt ne security exception, obwohl ich nix am system mache! meine hauptklasse ist im package Main. die klasse ist ein JApplet, welches dann ein jframe öffnet.

so sieht meine html datei aus:


```
<applet code="Main.MyApplet.class" ARCHIVE="Applet.jar" width="300" height="300" ></applet>
```

muss die startdatei immer außerhalb eines packages liegen? in eclipse gehts ohne probleme  ???:L . jemand ne idee?
ach ja, hier die meldung:

_
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.util.PropertyPermission java.home read)
...
_

DANK!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jun 2006)

Ein unsigniertes Applet hat, glaube ich, nicht die Rechte das java.home-Verzeichnis auszulesen, oder wahrscheinlich nicht in dem Kontext, in dem du das versuchst.
Die Fehlermeldung war schon gut, aber der Aufruf in der Webseite ist uninteressant. Das Problem liegt im Code deines Applets.


----------



## Mörketid (3. Jun 2006)

hi, jaja, aber ich rufe nichts dergleichen auf! was könnte das denn zum beispiel sein?

gruß


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)

Sieht aus als ob du property-files verwendest. Teste mal ob
die es sind die die Security-Exception verursachen.


----------

